# Cargar iPod utilizando electrólitos y cebolla



## leop4 (Nov 17, 2007)

chicos miren lo que encontre aca 

YouTube - How to Charge an iPod using electrolytes and an onion

lo que no se es en donde pone la cebolla en el agua jaja.
y este otro re copado lo hice y funciona tira mas o menos 9 volt o 6 volt, jeje

YouTube - Create a Lemon Battery

y el ultimo muy especial 

YouTube - Vinegar Battery

jajaja.


----------



## ciri (Nov 17, 2007)

El de los limones es buena!.

pero cuantos amperes entregaran?


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 17, 2007)

Que recuerdos, pilas de papa, pilas de limon, jajaja.
Lo que no entendi es donde cierra el circuito la cebolla.
Pero ideal si te quedas sin bateria en el iPod en una verduleria, o en medio de un campo de cebollas. . . 
Muy entretenido.
Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 17, 2007)

si eso esa el la cosa no  se  en  que lo empapa si en agua o otro producto jeje


----------



## ciri (Nov 17, 2007)

Un USB, tira hasta 400mA, para cargar el ipod, puede ser que los valores estén por ese numero?


----------



## leop4 (Nov 17, 2007)

haaaaaaaaaaa
mira vos la cosa es que lo conecta como si fuera una entrada de verdad


----------



## Nimer (Nov 18, 2007)

Sorprendente.


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 21, 2007)

Si. Hasta las cebollas tienen usb


----------



## ciri (Nov 21, 2007)

Igual lo dudo, si la cebolla fuera conductora, no estarían todos los pines del USB en corto?


----------



## capitanp (Nov 21, 2007)

ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops:  ops: 

ahhhhhhhhhhhh que verguenza agena que me da....  


Compañeros eso es un FAKE!


En que cabeza cabe que le vas a enchufar el conector USB directo a al cebolla y sale andando


----------



## Nimer (Nov 22, 2007)

fofo almarales dijo:
			
		

> Si. Hasta las cebollas tienen usb




JAAAAAJJAAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJA
Me hizo reir mucho.


----------



## fofo almarales (Nov 23, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Igual lo dudo, si la cebolla fuera conductora, no estarían todos los pines del USB en corto?



   Por eso mismo es que digo lo del usb. Que incoherentes son los videos de ese tipo. El peor es el tipo que "enciende" su tv con una pila AAA. Que bolas.


----------



## ciri (Nov 24, 2007)

fofo almarales dijo:
			
		

> Por eso mismo es que digo lo del usb. Que incoherentes son los videos de ese tipo. El peor es el tipo que "enciende" su tv con una pila AAA. Que bolas.



Es que hay gente para todo...


----------



## Cachitas (Nov 30, 2007)

Pues me parece muy lógico lo de la cebolla, ya que es buena para la circulación        , espero que nadie lo haya echo en su casa jajajajajaja. Un saludo


----------



## leop4 (Nov 30, 2007)

yo lo e intentado con un limon y dio resultado jaja


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> yo lo e intentado con un limon y dio resultado jaja



Pero no conectaste un puerto USB? quiero pensar..


----------



## Nimer (Nov 30, 2007)

JAAAAJAJAJAJJJAJAJAAJJAJAJA

No creo que haya conectado un usb...


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 1, 2007)

De que se ríen? como se me quemó el transformador del celular, uso una cebolla....

jajaja!


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2007)

no usb no con un led pero con paciencia todo es posible
jajaja


----------



## Nimer (Dic 1, 2007)

es que lo de los limones es cierto por razones físicas...
pero conectar un USB a una cebolla... COME ON!


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 1, 2007)

De hecho se pueden hacer pilas con cebollas, tanto como con limones, papas, manzanas, y muchas otras cosas que hay en nuestras heladeras.
De ahi al usb hay un largo cable jejeje
Saludos.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 1, 2007)

si ademas no crees que sea un poco complicado eso,hoy en la tarde me quedo la duda lo hice y manche todo el cable usb y el mp3 cagandose de risa jajaja...


----------



## ciri (Dic 2, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> si ademas no crees que sea un poco complicado eso,hoy en la tarde me quedo la duda lo hice y manche todo el cable usb y el mp3 cagandose de risa jajaja...



Prueba y error?.

No te das cuanta que tenia "todo un proceso" la cebolla.. (irónico)..

Perdóname pero esas cosas no se prueban....


----------



## Nimer (Dic 2, 2007)

Yo creo que lo dijo en forma irónica.
Alguien que tenga 110 mensajes en un foro de electrónica, dudo que haya enchufado un usb a una cebolla =P

Y si lo hiciste.. y te hace sentir mejor saberlo, a mi una vez me dijeron "anda a la esquina a ver si llueve", y fui.


----------



## leop4 (Dic 2, 2007)

jajaja ta bueno jeje ami tambien una vas me paso algo parecido jejeje


----------

